# Coffee Affair, Battersea



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I met the owner Michael a few weeks back at John Gordon's competition workshop at the Sq Mile roastery. Believe he'll be competing next year. So last thur I went over to his place, in Queenstown Road train station. Simple, cosy little place. You can immediately tell that Michael and his wife Mags care about doing it well. I went in for one and ended up staying all morning. They have some great manual brewing equipment, including a halogen beam heater for the syphons. Manual brewing is still a small part of what they do tho, and I'd love to see it visually showcased more considering they can do it.

Worth a trip outside of rush hours for a good, relaxed coffee and cake/soup etc.


----------

